# Impressions of Orient EM65008B aka Ray aka New Mako



## conjurer

Well, it's better than the old Mako.










_Close, but no cigar._​
In it's way, the old Orient Mako is iconic, almost as much as some other inexpensive 200 meter divers, like the Seiko OM or the Invicta Prodiver, which is, of course, a knockoff of the _really_ iconic Rolex Sub. For around a hundred bucks, you could get an automatic watch you could wear under water. It was well made, to a point, it was easy to wear, it looked good, and it was amazingly cheap. More than a few Orient fans got their first shot of Japanese horological crank with the Mako. I personally wasn't a fan--I didn't like the bezel, I thought the clasp was garbage, and the bracelet was tinny and--well, cheap, and not in the good sense. I rethought this when I got a Mako on a rubber strap for my brother-in-law's girlfriend's kid for Christmas last year. Then, Orient decided to update the look of the old Mako with a new model, which Orient USA calls the Ray:










While it still uses the old Mako's case, Orient's changed up the bezel insert, making the numbers bigger. They've also dropped the vaguely-aviator looking dial's arabic numbers for circles and squares, making it more Sub-ish. They've also provided a lume pip on the seconds hand, with a sharp red tip:










The size of the case is, by my measurements, 41.7mm 10-4, 45.7mm across with crown, and 13.5mm thick. The lugs are 22mm apart, but the bracelet is 20mm, with no taper. The entire watch is made of stainless steel. The crystal is, I suppose, mineral. Speaking of the bracelet, Orient got it right with this upgrade:










It's a variation of the old Mako oyster-style bracelet; the links are 3.5mm thick, and although it looks like a five-piece link, they ain't. The second and fourth rows are just polished bits. I don't have an original Mako lying around to compare it with, but it seems that the bracelet on the Ray is slightly better. It still has the folded endlinks, though:









Inside the case is the workhorse Orient caliber 46943 automatic movement, with 21 jewels, 6 bps, and if you want to handwind it or hack it, fuggedaboutit, because it don't do neither. It's bi-directional rotor will start it from dead, however, with a very small shake, and wearing it throughout the day will power it up. The one I have runs about +8-9 seconds a day, which is pretty good. There's no stutter that you sometimes find with a Miyota 8215. The calendar date at the three is set via the screwdown crown, while the day of the week is set by the pusher at two o'clock, which also screws down, which makes the watch, I'd suspect, more watertight than the Mako XL, which uses the same movement but doesn't allow you to screw down the day pusher.










The hands and indices are nicely slathered with lume--I presume Lumabrite but I don't know for sure--and glow nicely:










The lume isn't as bright as a Seiko OM--but then, nothing else really is, either. It does glow enough to pass the Conjurer-quick-glance-inside-a-dark-car test, and lasts through the night. The contrast between the hands and the black dial also allows legibility in any lighting conditions. There's a lume pip on the bezel, but it doesn't glow extremely well. The pip at the end of the seconds hand is really too small to show, at a glance in the dark, if the watch is running--I found myself having to hunt for it on the dial, even after charging the dial with an LED flashlight.
Although the Ray is 200m WR, I don't think it's compliant with ISO certs for a dive watch--it certainly does not say "Diver" anywhere on the case or the dial. Also, there's no diver's extension on the bracelet, but still I'd guess that it's well-made enough for swimming and shallow diving.

The case is decent, with some areas of polish and some brushed, but the polishing isn't particularly well done. There are no sharp edges, at least, and the machining is workmanlike and OK. The bezel, a 60-click design, turns with a little less effort than I recall on the old Mako. It's firm and the clicks aren't sloppy. The biggest beef I have with the Ray's bezel, however, is that the markers don't line up with the dial:










There it sits, about a half a degree to the left when parked at 12, just enough to piss me off.

A major beef I had with the old Mako was the really second-rate clasp; there was so much play in the hinge that it often wouldn't seat right to lock the clasp down. There's less play in the Ray's clasp hinge, but it still sometimes won't seat correctly, and without the safety will pop open. The clasp is made of stamped steel:










and like everything else in this price range, is nothing to write home about.

On the wrist the Ray sits fine:










It's relatively light, it's a good size compared to many of the hockey pucks a lot of the young guys like to wear, and it looks good, too. I've read a few impressions about the bracelet being a hair-grabber, but I didn't have any issues with this myself, and you can tell by my wrist that I have plenty of hairs to grab.

So here's the rub: the new Ray costs, USA-street-price $108. That's not a lot of money for a pretty good 200m auto with a decent bracelet. I haven't checked other online prices for this model yet around the world, but I'd guess that it probably comes in around $125-140, depending where you look. For this price tag, obviously you're not going to get something that's as good as a Seamaster or a Submariner, so for me to whine about the clasp and the bezel being out of alignment seems somewhat churlish.

Would I recommend it? This part's a little more difficult. If you're looking for a good diver (which the Ray is) and you absolutely can't spend more than $108 (inside the US) for it, I'd say yes. However, for about eighty bucks more (you'll have to shop around) you could get yourself a Seiko Monster, which is worth far more than the asking price. If you want something a little less out there, spring for a 007 (or whatever the other model numbers are for various colors) also by Seiko, at just a bit less than a Monster.

I find myself liking the Ray, even with its shortcomings. It's a good watch. But it's not the screaming value like a lot of the other Orients.


----------



## averagejoe303

Very thorough and well done...my ray has a little bezel crookedness, but theres just enough play to align it perfectly.


----------



## typericey

Am definitely considering owning one in the future. I haven't seen one in person, as the Philippines is a little behind and stores only have "old stocks" of the Mako. 

Compared to the Mako I like the updates done to the dial, hands and bezel. I am still pondering which bracelet I like, the Ray's or the Mako's. I kinda like the oyster-like simplicity of the latter; easier to restore one from scuffs too, I would assume.


----------



## nmadd

Very nice review. Thanks.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Nice review....

I have had two of the older Makos and although I like the old version, I like the new "Ray" a little more. Keeping the cost in mind is the key. The watch is solid for the money and very versatile. I chose the Orange dial to complement other colors I have from other brands.

The Ray can be easily compared to the Seikos, like 5's, and other $100 models. Monster? maybe.... I'm not a big Monster fan although I do have one. Another comparison can be made to the Citizen NY series.

The bracelet is just OK... not the best, but it serves it's purpose. I always like having a bracelet option on my watches and OEM usually fit best. With that in mind I have been wearing my Ray on maratac, Bond, and leather Natos....










..I stay away from over judging the Ray and the other models I mentioned. I can't compare this model to a Sumo or other similar models in the +$500 range, not fair. 
The Ray is a nice piece, and my thought in buying the Ray was to add something from Orient in a color I did not have.


----------



## conjurer

justsellbrgs said:


> Nice review....
> 
> I have had two of the older Makos and although I like the old version, I like the new "Ray" a little more. Keeping the cost in mind is the key. The watch is solid for the money and very versatile.  I chose the Orange dial to complement other colors I have from other brands.
> 
> The Ray can be easily compared to the Seikos, like 5's, and other $100 models. Monster? maybe.... I'm not a big Monster fan although I do have one. Another comparison can be made to the Citizen NY series.
> 
> The bracelet is just OK... not the best, but it serves it's purpose. I always like having a bracelet option on my watches and OEM usually fit best. With that in mind I have been wearing my Ray on maratac, Bond, and leather Natos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I stay away from over judging the Ray and the other models I mentioned. I can't compare this model to a Sumo or other similar models in the +$500 range, not fair.
> The Ray is a nice piece, and my thought in buying the Ray was to add something from Orient in a color I did not have.


Thanks for the kind words! I agree that the Ray is a nice piece, and comparing it to something that costs five times as much wouldn't be fair. I think, however, a little more QC should have gone into the production of it, to make the bezel line up, for instance.


----------



## Major Morgan

Many thanks for the information. I've only just spotted these on UK Ebay & was wondering about them. I have an original style blue & yellow Makos & fanncied a black one too, to put on a true Bond NATO strap. Maybe one of these new types would be the thing I'm looking for.


----------



## solchitlins

Hmm nice, I have an original black Mako that I wear on a rubber dive strap that I love. It's my daily watch.
I think I might prefer this new design slightly.
But I can't help wishing that the new Mako "Ray" would have fixed my minor gripes with the old Original Mako, meaning I would gladly pay more for solid endlinks and a sapphire crystal right out of the box.
I can tell you from experience that the crystal does scratch, not crazy bad, I have seen worst and the cheap folded endlinks are garbage, they loosen up and come away from the case very easily, also the pins that hold the bracelet on to the watch need to be beefed up because they bend and get out of wack with the bracelet. The result is a loud loose fitting bracelet that after only a couple weeks I was scared would fail.

All that said for the price I find the new Ray very tempting still. I'm considering an Orange dialed version and maybe throw it's bracelet on my old black Mako and pop the rubber dive strap on the ray 

















also and I know it's weird and perhaps I'm too picky but is it me or does the white hands against the orange dial appear as being "pinkish"?


----------



## solchitlins

Hmm nice, I have an original black Mako that I wear on a rubber dive strap that I love. It's my daily watch.
I think I might prefer this new design slightly.
But I can't help wishing that the new Mako "Ray" would have fixed my minor gripes with the old Original Mako, meaning I would gladly pay more for solid endlinks and a sapphire crystal right out of the box.
I can tell you from experience that the crystal does scratch, not crazy bad, I have seen worst and the cheap folded endlinks are garbage, they loosen up and come away from the case very easily, also the pins that hold the bracelet on to the watch need to be beefed up because they bend and get out of wack with the bracelet. The result is a loud loose fitting bracelet that after only a couple week I was scared would fail.

All that said for the price I find the new Ray very tempting still. I'm considering an Orange dialed version and maybe throw it's bracelet on my old black Mako and pop the rubber dive strap on the ray


----------



## bedlam

Thanks for the review. I'm quite happy with mine and am preferring it to the old Mako


----------



## james11417

Oh man, I already have a Blue Mako and was so close to buying this one yesterday, but it was $350 MSRP. Even with 50% off, it was still a little expensive! It's gone from the site now, but boy was it pretty. Should've bought! The black finish was so nice looking.


----------



## Monocrom

I prefer the Mako over the Ray. 

The Ray is a nice addition to the Orient family, but I'm glad Orient decided not to replace their standard Mako line with the Ray. The Mako stands out since only a blind man would mistake it for another Rolex Submariner clone. The Ray on the other hand, definitely could be mistaken for one. Still, in terms of quality, the Ray is one of the better Sub homages out there.


----------



## bedlam

Monocrom said:


> I prefer the Mako over the Ray.
> 
> The Ray is a nice addition to the Orient family, but I'm glad Orient decided not to replace their standard Mako line with the Ray. The Mako stands out since only a blind man would mistake it for another Rolex Submariner clone. The Ray on the other hand, definitely could be mistaken for one. Still, in terms of quality, the Ray is one of the better Sub homages out there.


I don't see it as a sub homage at all. If the Mako isn't a homage (and it isn't) then this isn't either.


----------



## Monocrom

bedlam said:


> I don't see it as a sub homage at all. If the Mako isn't a homage (and it isn't) then this isn't either.


Sorry but the resemblance is rather blatant.

It takes more to set the Ray apart from the Sub than simply the tiny differences Orient put on the Ray. The Mako though stood out far more. Rather than being more of an homage, it simply looks as though it was inspired by the Sub.


----------



## bedlam

Monocrom said:


> Sorry but the resemblance is rather blatant.
> 
> It takes more to set the Ray apart from the Sub than simply the tiny differences Orient put on the Ray. The Mako though stood out far more. Rather than being more of an homage, it simply looks as though it was inspired by the Sub.


You don't need to be sorry ;-)

I don't like the Sub particularly and yet I like the Ray...there is enough difference. The Ray as a homage to the Mako? That I would agree with


----------



## Rojote

The new Ray is a nice looking watch in the black face. Nice!


----------



## cjcar631

Three months ago I set out with a $350 budget in search of the ultimate, entry level timepiece. There were the obvious Seiko's... Monsters, SK/N/J's, and an assortment of 5's. Most of these ranged anywhere from $200-$300 and up. I even considered a few Kinetic's, but they were pretty pricey... the $300 and up range. Then came the Citizen Eco-Drive's at around $225-$250. I also considered a few Deep Blue, Luminox divers, but wasn't all that impressed. In all fairness I think some of the dive models can only truely be appreciated if you are a diver and will use the watch mainly for that purpose. I did find one Hamilton automatic, Kahki King II with steel bracelet, on sale at Amazon for $343. That lasted about two days before the price jumped to $405. Wish I had pulled the trigger on that one, but in all honesty, without the ETA movement there wasn't much to jump up and down about (in terms of aestetics). About the only watch I had seen that had turned my head, and was within my budget, was the Tissot PRC-200 (blue dial $318). But paying that kind of money for a quartz watch, even though it's a Swiss quartz, just doesn't fit into my idea of praticality. After many dizzying hours/days/weeks spent staring zombie-like into my computer screen I walked away for a bit, and got to know my wife again... LOL. When I did return I decided to take a quick look at the OrientUSA webpage. I hadn't been there in a while... and I'm glad I did. They even have an Orient Star section now! To make an even longer story short I chose the "Black Ray". It should be arriving early next week. I'll stop boring you guys for now, but "I'll be back" for an update soon.


----------



## elir

Very good review, i received one in blue model FEM65009D9, so far extremetly accurate!
Why doe it have F and 9 at the end of the model #?
Regards, Eli


----------



## rabihz24

james11417 said:


> Oh man, I already have a Blue Mako and was so close to buying this one yesterday, but it was $350 MSRP. Even with 50% off, it was still a little expensive! It's gone from the site now, but boy was it pretty. Should've bought! The black finish was so nice looking.


$350 is theft..its at $159 free fedex shipping from creationwatches Orient Scuba Diver FEM65007B9 Mens Watch


----------



## rabihz24

Nice review and i do agree with you all the way...
The Ray is an improvement over the Mako but the clasp on thast bracelet need to be more solid...You have to align it properly so it would clip....
But overall its an iompressive watch for the money...I love my Orange Ray and planning to pick a Blue Mako xl...
Mine say Hello


----------



## conjurer

rabihz24 said:


> Nice review and i do agree with you all the way...
> The Ray is an improvement over the Mako but the clasp on thast bracelet need to be more solid...You have to align it properly so it would clip....
> But overall its an iompressive watch for the money...I love my Orange Ray and planning to pick a Blue Mako xl...
> Mine say Hello
> 
> View attachment 639698
> 
> View attachment 639699


Thanks for the kind words, rabihz! That's a nice orange one there, with great pics.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen

cjcar631 said:


> Three months ago I set out with a $350 budget in search of the ultimate, entry level timepiece. There were the obvious Seiko's... Monsters, SK/N/J's, and an assortment of 5's. Most of these ranged anywhere from $200-$300 and up. I even considered a few Kinetic's, but they were pretty pricey... the $300 and up range. Then came the Citizen Eco-Drive's at around $225-$250. I also considered a few Deep Blue, Luminox divers, but wasn't all that impressed. In all fairness I think some of the dive models can only truely be appreciated if you are a diver and will use the watch mainly for that purpose. I did find one Hamilton automatic, Kahki King II with steel bracelet, on sale at Amazon for $343. That lasted about two days before the price jumped to $405. Wish I had pulled the trigger on that one, but in all honesty, without the ETA movement there wasn't much to jump up and down about (in terms of aestetics). About the only watch I had seen that had turned my head, and was within my budget, was the Tissot PRC-200 (blue dial $318). But paying that kind of money for a quartz watch, even though it's a Swiss quartz, just doesn't fit into my idea of praticality. After many dizzying hours/days/weeks spent staring zombie-like into my computer screen I walked away for a bit, and got to know my wife again... LOL. When I did return I decided to take a quick look at the OrientUSA webpage. I hadn't been there in a while... and I'm glad I did. They even have an Orient Star section now! To make an even longer story short I chose the "Black Ray". It should be arriving early next week. I'll stop boring you guys for now, but "I'll be back" for an update soon.


Great story, almost the same as my situation, however I have recently pulled the trigger on a Seiko SKX007. But, now that I have waited a long while (5 weeks - out of stock!) for it, I'm really considering cancelling the order and going for the Ray! My girlfriend are really jealous on my computer and all the watches I look at and read about at them moment! 

She can't wait till I get a/the watch either. How am I going to tell her that it doesn't necessarily mean I'll stop looking at more watches??

How is your Ray working out for you?


----------



## Dokyo

Well good to know that it's not just my new Ray (orange w/ black bezel) with the misaligned bezel. It's just enough to annoy me. I wish I hadn't noticed, but I suppose it was inevitable.


----------



## -hj-

Dokyo said:


> Well good to know that it's not just my new Ray (orange w/ black bezel) with the misaligned bezel. It's just enough to annoy me. I wish I hadn't noticed, but I suppose it was inevitable.


I thought mine was misaligned looking at it just now, but carefully placing a straight ruler across the 12 and 6, my bezel dot-thing came aligned to the 12. Maybe they fixed this in the later batches (I just got it a few days ago), or I was just lucky. From the pics it looks like misaligned but just an picture angle problem.


----------



## dexterkia

What is the aftermarket strap size that I should buy for the orient ray?


----------



## -hj-

22mm


----------

